
How to Create an Innovative Culture: The Extraordinary Case of SRI - davesailer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2015/11/30/how-to-create-an-innovative-culture-the-extraordinary-case-of-sri/
======
timdellinger
As a sometimes-student of such things, I noticed that their home-brewed, four
part recipe for a good value proposition is basically Real-Win-Worth It in
slightly different form.

I'm not criticizing: it can be a worthwhile endeavor re-invent the wheel a bit
to find out what works for your organization and your markets. I see it as
further evidence that the framework has utility.

(apologies for the corporate-speak.)

~~~
doublerebel
It looks like the Real-Win-Worth It paper [1] is from 2007? What is the
history of this method? The OPs book [2] was released in 2006, similar timing.

[1]:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18283921](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18283921)

[2]: [http://www.amazon.com/Innovation-Five-Disciplines-
Creating-C...](http://www.amazon.com/Innovation-Five-Disciplines-Creating-
Customers/dp/0307336697)

~~~
timdellinger
from the text of your [1]:

The second, the R-W-W (“real, win, worth it”) screen, sometimes known as the
Schrello screen, can be used to evaluate individual projects. Versions of the
screen have been circulating since the 1980s, and since then a growing roster
of companies, including General Electric, Honeywell, Novartis, Millipore, and
3M, have used them to assess busi- ness potential and risk exposure in their
innovation portfolios; 3M has used R-W-W for more than 1,500 projects.

(I've never tried to dig any deeper than seeing mentions that Don Schrello
seems to have put it together sometime in the 1960s/1970s as part of his
marketing company.)

------
teddyh
For a partial and anonymized story about the initial decline of SRI, read _The
Network Revolution – confessions of a computer scientist_ (1982) by Jacques
Vallée. Reportedly, they all became entranced with Erhard Seminars Training.

------
peter303
I thought SRI was classified war related research spun off from Stanford
during the anti-war years. At one time the S stood for Stanford. Stanford
didnt completely divest all its war miltary research because the computer
science department still accepted DARPA money. I remember Professor Terry
Winograd feeling conflicted about that. Terry,s compromise was that all their
results would openly published for both military and civilian applications.

------
fintler
I thought SRI was mostly driven by being a psuedo CIA (and the IC in general)
research division -- which provides a steady funding stream. Were they really
close to bankruptcy in 1998? The article doesn't go into many details of that.

------
peter303
The computer mouse and the graphic user interface was invented at the young
SRI by Englebart. He didnt commercialize it. But Xerox a few miles away,
fleshed it out.

------
forbin_meet_hal
I worked with them at more-or-less arm's length from 1997 - 2002. Truly a
magical time while it lasted.

